# Clubs.



## Joes (21 Mar 2021)

Are there any road cycling clubs in Wolverhampton/ West mids 
Or touring clubs??


----------



## vickster (21 Mar 2021)

Try the Cycling U.K. website (previously CTC)


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Mar 2021)

A quick Google shows a few with Wolverhampton Wheelers looking like the largest.


----------



## vickster (21 Mar 2021)

Or try the Clubs sub forum
https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/cycling-clubs.49/


----------



## Sharky (21 Mar 2021)

From another thread ..



Sharky said:


> Clubs - British Cycling
> Cycling Time Trials: Find Clubs
> Find Your Local Cycling Group | Cycling UK



These links might help you find a club


----------



## Big John (21 Mar 2021)

I'm just up the road in Stafford. Wolverhampton wheelers are your best bet. If you pop into Fred Williams on snow hill he'll tell you what's available round your neck of the woods. Don't forget until next weekend your pretty stuffed wherever you go because of lockdown rules. Mind you, I was out this morning and saw a number of big groups out and lockdown is the last thing on their minds.


----------

